

Imagine A World Without Banks  - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/imagine-a-world-without-banks-2010-4

======
muratmutlu
Great piece, check out this video snippet from Zeitghiest living in a society
without money. Resource based economy vs what we have today.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDJ18m6KUW4>

